# Machine & Bean Advice Please



## air78 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi There everyone,

I'm hoping you can offer some words of wisdom and inspiration to me, as I've been out of the coffee game for about 6 years now.

I previously owned/ran a successful cafe/ coffee shop in a major Yorkshire city (which I sold). We had just under 40 covers and were selling about 600 cups of coffee a week (I've just worked that out from bean invoices, as can't find the trading figures)

That was using a 2 group Gaggia machine (D90?) and we used Blaser beans. We used two types of beans there, one for espresso drinks, and a milder blend for all the customers who wanted a 'filter coffee', as we didn't use a drip machine, just gave everyone an Americano.

The machine was adequate for our needs, but pretty stretched at peak times. We actually had two of these machines, as after a lot of years the first one broke, and with no research, we just bought the new model of the old machine- emergency situation! I never looked at changing the beans, as we had loads of regular customers who all loved the coffee... but maybe I should have looked to change?

So, my actual question is...

I'm now going into a new venture in a different location, and need to choose a machine, beans/ supplier etc The new business is an upmarket, rural'ish Yorkshire deli and cafe selling and championing lots of local produce. It has about 30 covers, but with additional outdoor seating for 20.

So, do I go for:

- stick with what I know; previous machine caused little trouble and everyone liked the coffee

-a Yorkshire coffee supplier (Taylors of Harrogate etc)

- All out Italian with a big brand coffee easily recognised by customers (illy, Lavattza)

- Fully gourmet/ boutique (La Marzocco machine, Monmouth or square mile beans) Will my customers have ever heard of this coffee?

- Any other suggestions you can recommend for me









The world is my oyster, or coffee cup... or something! I don't know where to start, Help please!

p.s. I can't a spell checker on here?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If I was in your situation, I would stick with the type of machine I was used to if I was happy with it before! As far as beans go, it really doesn't matter whether your customers have heard of the coffee or not - it's what it tastes like that matters! If I can be of any assistance please let me know - I supply machines and beans through my website http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/

Andy


----------

